# You Liberals Just Got Played HARD Today....The POTUS Did And End Run On You Fools !!!!



## nononono (Jan 25, 2019)

*That's Right !*

*Look up Joseph Pientka.....He just spilled his guts on the whole *
*FBI-Russian set and the FISA / FISC Criminal scandal !*





 Brian Cates  @drawandstrike 

 ·   Jan 23, 2019

 Replying to @drawandstrike 
A whole lot of people assume the IG's office isn't really doing anything and maybe sorta kinda hasn't even *interviewed* Pientka yet. 

That's looking at this exactly backwards. 

Oh, they interviewed him all right, extensively. But what they found was SO EXPLOSIVE...

  


 Brian Cates  @drawandstrike 

Pientka has now been revealed to be at the center of the beating heart of not just 1 big scandal in the FBI, but TWO big scandals: 

1) the @GenFlynn prosecution

and

2) The secret Fusion GPS/FBI backchannel. 

OF COURSE they've got him under oath on both of these.

 

 533 
 1:14 PM - Jan 23, 2019
Twitter Ads info and privacy


265 people are talking about this





*All Pelosi/Schumer can do is block the President for 20 more days if that and then we are back to square one, but this time the raid will be on all the Democrats who are complicit with the Coup they tried on a sitting President !!!!!


The Roger Stone arrest was a sham to cover for what really came out TODAY !

Roger Stone WILL be vindicated !
*


----------

